# U2 3D Film



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sooooo excited, I've just booked my tickets for the premiere showing at Aberdeen Cineworld on 21st February!!!!!! 

Is anyone else going to see it?

Vicki x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Doesn't take much to get you excited Mrs      

Haven't booked yet but suspect will be seeing it at Edinburgh Cineworld as soon as I can. I remember booking tickets for 'Rattle & Hum' when it came out in the cinema (a few years ago now   )

Enjoy
Maz x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

mazv said:


> Doesn't take much to get you excited Mrs


It certainly doesn't..I'm easily pleased!!!


----------

